
Show HN: The Jungle Book - marvindanig
https://bubbl.in/book/the-jungle-book-by-joseph-rudyard-kipling/1
======
marvindanig
I made this single page app (responsive) of this awesome book by Rudyard
Kipling -- The Jungle Book. It's a great read for children.

The repo is available on Github[1]--under MIT license--for anyone to fork and
republish with an alternative take/ newer illustrations. Hope you like it! :-)

[1] [https://github.com/marvindanig/the-jungle-
book](https://github.com/marvindanig/the-jungle-book)

------
startupflix
Mindblowing! Awesome job!

